# Hi! New chicken to rehab! Can someone tell me what kind she is



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Please help


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

More pictures


----------



## NicsChickies (Feb 17, 2013)

It reminds me of one of the chickens we had before, but I'm not sure if it was Phoebe, our Salmon Faverolle, or Comet, our Red Comet (Comets are one type known as red sex-links). Hope this helps.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

NicsChickies said:


> It reminds me of one of the chickens we had before, but I'm not sure if it was Phoebe, our Salmon Faverolle, or Comet, our Red Comet (Comets are one type known as red sex-links). Hope this helps.


Here's another picture from a week ago


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we call them redstars around here which is the same as a comet


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

piglett said:


> we call them redstars around here which is the same as a comet


So you think she is a red star?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

birdguy said:


> So you think she is a red star?


1 of the parents could have been a redstar
but i can't account for their other colors 
they still look young so you may have wait till they get a little size to them.

good luck
piglett


----------

